# No party this year



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are not having a Halloween party this year. Some things have happened and we have lost friendships with some people and I am just not in the mood to have one this year. The hubby and I will just be having a nice fun Halloween this year, no stress, no worries. Maybe next year, but we will always have The Mad Tea Party which was an absolute blast.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that, Kitty. I know how much work you put into last year's party and how excited you were about it.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Aww, kitty - Maybe you will be in the mood, later. We decided to not to have a party this year, for financial reasons, and I really regretted it. We ended up doing nothing at all.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I was kinda leaning towards no party this year also. For financial reasons and also b/c it is so much FREAKIN' work. Hubby says I will change my mind. Who knows.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh yeah last year I had just about run myself silly planning the party and getting new decorations for Halloween and everything. lol. But yeah the hubby and I are probably not leaning toward a party this year. Mostly lack of people to come. lol.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I am in this group also....

I actually said it the day after the party last year--NO PARTY NEXT YEAR!...if they are having a party around here some one else will be doing ALL the work, LOL!--- 

Think I will actually enjoy the holiday for a change. I'd rather take all the $$ I put into it and go to HORROR NIGHTS with the family for my daughter's 16th birthday this year then, all the time & Effort I put into a party for "SO_CALLED" friends.....
DEFINITION::: People that show up once a year because everything is FREE but you don't see them otherwise...hehehehe

I have had Halloween parties for the last 20yrs and I am burned out (Not on Halloween, but all the WORK the parties involve....)

So see Creepy, right there with ya!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*charity*

That's not a very charitable attitude.
Boy, society has become very "me me me" lately.

Sometimes the hard work is satisfaction enough. I don't really care if people don't send me 'thank you's' or go on about the food I served. Just having people over is reward enough.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I can see both sides here, especially living too far away from friends and having gradually lost touch with more and more of them. I'm actually in the January 'stress causing me to re-think everything' mode and am considering no home haunt even this year due to work, etc. I imagine I'll still do it but it seems so far away right now. As far as parties go though I did one a couple years back and it seemed to be so much 'effort' for people to come to our place... and I didn't even require costumes! But we still had fun I guess but I have no desire to do it again. 

Part of the problem is that everyone and their mother are having parties or going to clubs or whatever at that time of the year. I think for people like us at the forum it feels like its 'our' holiday and people should pay more attention to what 'we're' doing and the effort we take- but I fear most people, costumes or not, just use it as another excuse to get sloshed somewhere and fall out of their clothes in front of strangers.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Moon I totally agree with you. Last Halloween I thought I was about to work myself to death and when Halloween actually came around, I couldn't enjoy it becuase I was so dang tired.  This year I am going to sit back, and enjoy the Holiday like I did before.

And Oh man I would love to go to Horror Nights with ya!! LOL. I have always wanted to go! The hubby and I are taking a vacation soon to Universal but its the wrong time of year! LOL.


----------



## mordred (Jan 25, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> That's not a very charitable attitude.
> Boy, society has become very "me me me" lately.
> 
> Sometimes the hard work is satisfaction enough. I don't really care if people don't send me 'thank you's' or go on about the food I served. Just having people over is reward enough.



I agree with Bram here completely. And also, don't you think _January_ is a bit early to be writing off Halloween? Of course, for you people, Halloween is all about fun for you and your friends, isn't it?


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

It's too early to say no to dong your usual haunting celebrations. I understand about time, money, and lost friendships so if any of you decide to take a year off it's sad to hear but understandable. But don't make those types of decisions this early.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Moon, Kitty & Brandy - I'm with you all. Whatever reasons you have - they're your reasons. I've also stopped having the big parties because people say they will attend and then "forget". I still have to occasional small party but nothing like what I used to plan (hmmm, kids may also be a factor)  Now I put my energy into my yard haunt.

Don't let anyone bully you into something you won't enjoy.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Same here. No more hugely elaborate Haunted House to walk through, just an ecclectic and tasteful mix of Lighting, Music, Tombstones and Props. I'm emphasizing Great Treats from now on. Set-up and knock-down together will consume no more than 5 hours. It's easy to fall into the trap of every year having to "out-do" the last. Some kids will inevitably say, "it was better last year", but, what-the-hey?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Morning Ladies, & Wolfman, Green CAPT, MR MANIACAL* good to see you all.









Hey anytime you want to come for Horror Nights I am only 35 minutes away 
Stay here-- Cheaper 

Actually, I was just discussing this with *WEDNESDAY* and she agrees for her 16th birthday (oct. 29th) we should go to Universal.

hmmm seems to me *those* of us that are OVER the parties, are the ONES that do all the work, for them....

*WOLFMAN*---- totally understand on the elaborate yard haunt. We used to be in charge of the HAUNTED HOUSE on our property when *GOMEZ* was apartment maintanence Suporvisor-- it was fun, but the time, effort, wow-- then the teens would come through and we'd always have trouble.

Hell, I'll always decorate that is what we do-- some stuff stays up year round anyway
but the kids are older and it's time for change....

I do see _*MOST*_ of us here on the thread are of Pagan/Wiccan Faith. 
So we *DO* celebrate this holiday different and it is our MOST important holiday .... Maybe we are just getting _back_ to that

Too early in the year to decide, NOPE-- 
Like I said I actually decided this Oct. 30th last year, our party was on the 29th, hehehehe


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I don't think I have lost any of the Halloween spirit just b/c I don't want to work my butt of and spend all my money. It will be nice to be able to just ENJOY the time of year. Besides I would actually like to go to someone elses party and enjoy their efforts.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*It's only January!*

Don't give up hope.

How about just scaling back, and not breaking your back?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

CreepyKitty, don't feel bad, I didn't have a party either. Volunteered at a charity haunted house instead. But I'm taking 2006 off, and if you don't have one, we'll have ours for you!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't know if I'll have a party or not, however, i understand about the backbreaking work... I didn't spend a ton of money, but i spent all day cooking and cleaning (my nephew always messes right where i've just cleaned, so it was more like re-cleaning). Even "scaled back" parties are a lot of work. I hope whatever happens you all have fun, though, with or without a party.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I plan on partying my butt off. Just not at MY house!


----------



## ghostie (Apr 17, 2006)

Last year we had our big bash halloween party the weekend before the 31st, so we were exhausted and just watched movies on halloween. I'll never do that again. No party this year. If our friends want to come and hang out with us on halloween, great, but after all the focus on props this year, I want to be out seeing the reactions and talking to people as that's my favorite part about halloween. Not sitting inside the house playing poker. Theres plenty of other nights in the year to do that!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I can completely relate to what everyone is saying about throwing a party. I've done so for the past 8 years. Each year I feel this pressure to "impress" and make it better than the last. I usually spend months planning it and that doesn't even include the work that goes into my costume.

I really do love and enjoy the entire process, though. But this year, I'm really going to try and chill a bit. Every year I work so hard, put so much time and energy into it, and a few years ended up in tears at the end of the night, not from sadness, but pure exhaustion.

This year I'm in a new place and the party will have a different "vibe". I want to scale it down, make it almost like a Halloween cocktail party and then me and my close friends will go out afterwards.

Yeah, I think that can work for me.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you know--
I was wondering *HOW MANY* who stated this last year are sticking to it????

I AM--LOL!

I am taking the dang $$ and _FINALLY_ going to HORROR NIGHTS at Universal for *WEDNESDAY's* 16th birthday---(oct. 29th)

so when I said I was DONE last year---
hmmmmmmm guess I AM--LOL!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have to admit that I got browbeaten into having another one. But it is going to be smaller and only with my closest friends. My favorite heathens that is!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Brandy - I hope you can keep the party small. I know how things can suddenly get out of control around halloween.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We talked about not doing a Halloween party because of the money and effort involved. That lasted for a few months 

We decided to oust the New Year's Eve party instead. Still love getting the Halloween parties together too much.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

well you know it's all cool which ever way we celebrate the season and we do CELEBRATE---

I am pretty sure I went on my rant like last nov I haven't gone back and read thru the thread--Sunday, I am LAZY 

But I've done my parties for close to 20yrs now--I wanna PLAY instead of HOSTESS----


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

You can come to one of our many Halloween Parties , MOON...it would be my honor and privlege(SP?)


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you have NO idea how I wish I was closer to Colorado........
Either that or I'd hit that dang Florida Lottery that seems to elude me----

Thank you MASTER Jack..Someday hopefully while I am still young enough to enjoy it


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I have SO many things for you to see and do while you are here!!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ummmmmmmmmmmm you know I would love it ...

FINANCES baby--all about the $$


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

To me...IT is money or time....If I have the time, I have no $$$, and vice versa!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

yea I know sux being working class, doesn't it???
Some day when I grow up I wanna make lots of $$ and drive a really cool CAR 
(ok a HEARSE)--you????


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

moonstarling61 said:


> you have NO idea how I wish I was closer to Colorado........
> Either that or I'd hit that dang Florida Lottery that seems to elude me----
> 
> Thank you MASTER Jack..Someday hopefully while I am still young enough to enjoy it


I am still going to have one, but it isn't going to be mandatory costume, 'cuz the lame poops I work with got scared off by that the last 2 years.

I am going to have a Halloween BBQ to fit my Backyard haunt's Pirate theme. Costumes will be optional, but I want to have prizes offered, so those who don't dress up lose out!  

I'd like to have it a potluck with us providing the meat. And encourage the dishes have a Halloween theme. That worked the last 2 years, even tho' we only had 10 people or less.

Moonstarling you are definitely invited! I have a new job and have to see about someone elses potential party before setting the date. We are in West Central FL, where 'bouts are you?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

hey,waz up???
I am in Mt Dora-- up here in Lake Cty.

Yea my older 2 are now teens they help with VERY little let alone Halloween parties that are for THEM-- LOL!

the almost 5 yr old Bride o Chucky is happy wit Trick or treating--
LOL!

I do a pretty strong decorating job since we live on a fairly busy rd that gets quite a bit of traffic. NOW that the kids do help with. They LOVE the cemetery and prop making so it's cool....I WANT a HEARSE--BAD. heheheheh

BTW--Welcome we have some other CENTRAL floridians Lurking around here also...

Check out this dudes site--he's in Apopka--I was thinkin of riding that way this year also---

http://www.myspace.com/apopkahalloween


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Inverness here, and love to do the whole yard and house! I start setting up the first of October, but it is only because nobody else does in September and the sun (and lord knows what else) is tough on the props. 

The youngest has helped and the oldest, when he was home, but only because I made him. The middle dtr escapes helping every year, disdains my obsession and says it is stupid. Interesting that she invited friends to a couple of year's parties! :

And OMG! I WANT a HEARSE soooooo BAD! I check eBay out for them all the time and just drool and dream. What period is your favorite? Or would any hearse do? I love the old 50's ones with the fins the best. 

I will check out the Apopka site once it loads (darn antivirus protection slows everything down! )

BTW, I've always liked Mt. Dora, very pretty. Saw my best ever rainbow experience there! It started in the lake and as we drove closer the end moved with us crossing the road and appeared to be only a few yards ahead of us!


----------

